# Teflon and non stick cookware



## cedricsmom (Mar 26, 2013)

We are waiting to bring our cockatiel home. We live in a townhouse and the cage is in the livingroom but our space is open. How dangerous is non stick cookware, I only have two caphalon stainless steel non stick coated pans but my slow cooker is although non stick inside, I believe our baking sheets are non stick as well. Do I have to get rid of them? Thank you


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

non stick cookware is said to be an absolute no-no around birds. we have a nonstick fry pan that we use occasionally, and i've never had any problems (had Ollie for two years!). so i'd say, try not to have too much, and don't have the birds too near. but i haven't had problems. some people must've though :/


----------



## Isikius (Feb 10, 2013)

We have open plan as well and use some non-stick Teflon cookware. Just make sure you have the overhead exhaust fan on anytime you cook. If you open windows as well that reduces the concentration of fumes. Most importantly never allow a Teflon pan to sit too long on the stove with nothing in it, overheating.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they can release fumes, even without being overheated. best safe than sorry and invest in stainless steel 




> The pyrolysis of PTFE is detectable at 200 °C (392 °F), and it evolves several fluorocarbon gases[21] and a sublimate. *An animal study conducted in 1955 concluded that it is unlikely that these products would be generated in amounts significant to health at temperatures below 250 °C (482 °F).[22] More recently, however, a study documented birds having been killed by these decomposition products at 202 °C (396 °F), with unconfirmed reports of bird deaths as a result of non-stick cookware heated to as little as 163 °C (325 °F).[21][23]*
> While PTFE is stable and nontoxic, it begins to deteriorate after the temperature of cookware reaches about 533 K (260 °C; 500 °F), and decomposes above 623 K (350 °C; 662 °F).[24] These degradation by-products can be lethal to birds, and can cause flu-like symptoms in humans.[24] In May, 2003, the environmental research and advocacy organization Environmental Working Group filed a 14-page brief with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission petitioning for a rule requiring that cookware and heated appliances bearing non-stick coatings carry a label warning of hazards to people and to birds.[25]
> Meat is usually fried between 400 and 450 °F (204 and 232 °C), and most oils will start to smoke before a temperature of 500 °F (260 °C) is reached, but there are at least two cooking oils (refined safflower oil and avocado oil) that have a higher smoke point than 500 °F (260 °C). Empty cookware can also exceed this temperature upon heating.


quoted from here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polytetrafluoroethylene


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

When Teflon or other polytetrafluroethalyne (not sure of spelling) coated items are overheated past a certain temperature, they release toxic fumes. Due to their delicate respiratory systems, birds cannot filter out these harmful fumes in their lungs like humans do. It's generally considered best practice not to use Teflon cookware in the same house as a bird, as you can't predict forgetting to take something out of the oven, or guarantee the temperature your stove is at is low enough.

When I was a kid, we had budgies in an open plan house. Part of the oven with a non-stick coating (shelf holder I think) had broken without anyone noticing, and was sitting too close to the heating element when mum started cooking. It didn't affect us in any way, but it was deadly to the birds, who began to have breathing difficulties as the oven got hotter. By the time we figured it out, moved the cage outside and opened all the windows, it was too late for Clyde. Bonnie survived, but it definitely impacted her health and lifespan noticeably.

Teflon/PTFE can also be found in things like space heaters, hair dryers, Irons, or anything else which reaches high temperatures, so it's a good idea to keep those in a different room unless you can be sure of the materials they are made of. I use the study for all that in our house. Last thing I want to do is scare you, but it's better to be informed than have a preventable accident. Many people have cooked with teflon for years unaware of the risks and their birds are fine, but just like my great grandad who smoked a pack a day with no health problems until the ripe old age of 97, there are always exceptions to prove the rule.

Hope that helps


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow i didn't know it could do that much damage!
I just bought some non-stick pans too. Good thing i haven't opened the box yet! 
Is it as effective even if the bird cage is no where near the kitchen? Our house is big and my birds are quiet far from the kitchen.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

I go by the rule of: If you can smell the food cooking, it's too close. If you can close a few doors between the kitchen and the bird room, you're usually good.


----------

